# Hunting Boots for Women...



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am looking to buy a new pair of hunting boots for this fall...any suggestions?


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Low selection on Women's hunting boots.

I hear a lot of men ditching hunting boots and just buying good quality hiking boots.

Go to REI or other quality sporting good store and buy hiking boots that are 100% comfortable out of the box. Your feet are the most important thing in the woods. Give them the best.

This year, I am ditching my hunting boots and using low cut North Face hiking shoes. I hike around in all kinds of conditions and terrain in CO mountains.

I have seen a lot of male hunters use the Vasque Breeze hiking boot. I have these too, but I prefer the low cut shoe because they weigh less for the repeated traverse over fallen timber.

Unless you really need the higher cut of a hunting boot for your area, I don't see the point. 

This year, I am also ditching my camo hunting pants for better regular hiking pants that come in evergreen color. These are a much better fit then any hunting pants that I found for women.

Good luck!


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

I wear Lacrosse 800 gram Alpha Burly...I love them. They've lasted two seasons and still look new. They're comfortable too.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Ditto on the hiking boots, and on the low cut around the ankle. If you're in a tree stand all day, wearing hi-cut boots may be fine. But they can really restrict movement if you're hoofing it over a lot of ground.
Finding a good fit in anything hunting related is hard, and there's so much more selection in hiking boots, especially for women. And they're often much less expensive. 
Even if you have to slog through damp or wet conditions, there are always gaitors...
I hope you find something that works!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I love my Muck boots.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I just bought a pair of brown leather Timberland Chocorua hikers, super comfy, waterproof and rugged. I just dont see a need for camo boots. Anyway, i wear Smartwool socks with them and they are good for most weather here in OK. For the real cold days I have some mossy oak ladys insulated that work well. I had some Rocky snake boots but they just weren't comfy enough for walking so I wouldnt recommend them.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I also wanted to add that muck boots are really comfortable when you need a rain boot, but one poke with a sharp stick or rock and you've sprung a leak. I wouldn't rely on them for a full time hunting boot.


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Whatever you do, steer clear of Itasca. Mine looked great but leaked when crossing a creek. Big time.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

One word....Danner


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I just wear rubber boots out hunting. Helps with the scent trail I don't want to leave.


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

I wear rubber boots when I'm out moose hunting in the swampy bush, and when I'm in my treestand deer hunting I love to wear my favourite comfy UGGS :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

JAG said:


> I also wanted to add that muck boots are really comfortable when you need a rain boot, but one poke with a sharp stick or rock and you've sprung a leak. I wouldn't rely on them for a full time hunting boot.


That depends on which ones you have. I have some that I wear in the fall and that's true there isn't alot of sole on them but I have a heavier knee high pair that have a good thick sole and are great in the winter.


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

Lacrosse Alpha Burly has held up well for me. Very warm and no leaks.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the alpha burly's as well and have enjoyed them the past few seasons.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info ladies. On my way to Bass Pro today to see what I can find.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Muck about...*

...in Muck boots! I bought what I thought were great boots from Bass Pro...900 gram insulation had me in the house quicker than you can imagine...

My husband was SO frustrated as he was out with me and I couldn't stay out. So we head to Cabela's and they sold me on Muck Boots. Really warm. Wind proof. I bought the fleece boots socks to go with the set up and it worked like a charm.

Didn't get the max insulation, next one down. The down side...they are tight. And definately not to be worn on hot days...I wear the other hunting boots on those afternoons...

Best of Luck to you.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Bass Pro Shops has a very nice selection in their new Redhead2012 Master Catalog.

Pages 162-167. 

20 different boots in those pages alone.

I think its about time the manufacturers realize our ladies hunt too.
I wish the "She" line would take off. It's nice to see a gal dressed like a gal and not me.

Unfortunately...the prices are still 20% higher for the girls.

Things are changing.


----------



## BowGirlFL (Oct 6, 2010)

I got mine from academy sports and its their brand "game winner"


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

BowGirlFL said:


> I got mine from academy sports and its their brand "game winner"


I bought these too and I really like them.


----------



## BowGirlFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Their awesome!


----------

